# More dragonflies



## Dr.Jalopeno (Jul 14, 2015)

Canon 5DmkIII with 100mm L IS USM Macro / Sigma 150mm OS macro


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Jul 14, 2015)

Cool shots. I like them.


----------



## John Hunt (Jul 15, 2015)

#1 is fantastic very hard to catch a dragonfly in flight. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dr.Jalopeno (Jul 15, 2015)

John Hunt said:


> #1 is fantastic very hard to catch a dragonfly in flight. Thanks for sharing.



Fast AF and lots of luck 
One more dragonfly photo...


----------



## Stormchase (Jul 15, 2015)

That first one is great. nice and clear for in flight!


----------

